# Arianwen's Friend



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

a couple of days ago was one of the rare times Arianwen wandered out of my sight during her outdoor play time. She came back before I got really worried, but with her right-side whiskers nipped off down to about two inches.
When I asked her what happened, she "told" me she had a cat friend who nipped them. I told her it was not a good idea for her to be friends with aferal cat because she could get sick if the feral was sick. She told me her friend was healthy and he had been somebody's pet. I trust my genius-kitty, so I thought,"It's good she has a friend.", and didn't worry any further.

Last night her friend was murdered by an evil, cat-hating human.  She knew about it immediately, and tried to tell me when it happened, but I thought she was just hungry and asking for food.  
Arianwen has been sad and moping around today, mourning for her friend. She told me he was a good, smart cat, but not smart enough to get away from the "hate man". (her name for the murderer) She said, "He was so scared when he died.".    
Please say a prayer for my baby's friend, that he will find a warm loving place over The Bridge, with lots of mice. And say a prayer to comfort Arianwen. She feels so sad.  
Rest In Peace, poor unknown kitty.








May your memory be honored. :angel


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*_closes eyes to send good thoughts and soothing wishes to Arianwen and her friend who has passed over the bridge_*

Can she identify to you who the 'hate man' is?


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

That is so awful! Poor Ari! She must be so upset! That poor kitty. I hope "hate man" gets whats coming to him.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Poor, poor little friend. He is safe now from the Hate Man.

Hug Arianwen tight and tell her that there are many good humans on the forum who love her.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

John that is so sad Arianwen friend was murdered by awful man. It amazes me how deeply our kitties mourn the passing of their buddies. I will send comforting thoughts Arianwens way. Run free and happy sweet kitty. RIP


----------

